# Layout help



## Texas Rattler (Aug 13, 2012)

This is our first layout design. The important pieces are in place. The brown is the large mountain for tunnels, the blue is for a lake, the town on the left and a special piece on the right.

The problem I had is when I tried to make the outside loop. The crossing in the middle made it very hard to line pieces up. I wanted to use a double crossover rather than the turnouts but nothing lined up properly. Tried several combinations without much luck. So I was hoping for more experienced eyes to look at this. The dark box is our initial estimate of how big our table will be. Each square is 12" x 12".

Thanks for your input.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Flextrack fixes all those weird combos with the sectional track not lining up. Flextrack is honestly the way to go, you can make nice easements with flextrack, that's not possible with sectional track.


----------



## Texas Rattler (Aug 13, 2012)

I used flextrack in AnyRail to fix the problems I ran into. However, what works on paper sometimes doesn't work in reality. So I didn't want to make an assumption.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You are quite right, a little sectional track pieces do wonders in filling in. I like the layout.


----------

